# Baffin trip



## woozy (Dec 17, 2009)

We had two guys back out on us starts Sunday at 11 and ends Tuesday at 11
This is two half days and one full day of wade fishing this includes guide,food and lodging $400 a man pm me if interested 4 men total need two


----------

